
Running Effective Bug Bashes That Your Team Won’t Dread - jakemmarsh
https://monolist.co/blog/2019/08/effective-bug-bashes/
======
alcwng3
Bug bashes shouldn’t be necessary when you have automated testing

~~~
jakemmarsh
I actually address that in the post. In short, automated testing is of course
useful and should be utilized whenever possible. However, a manual bug bash
still allows you to:

1\. catch any unknown edge cases that may not be covered by your test suite
2\. allow all stakeholders in the project to see the (near) final product

~~~
scootingscooter
The near-finished product comment makes sense. So many times the engineers cut
corners and don’t actually implement the real designs.

